# Hawaii Reviews for October 2005



## billhall (Oct 10, 2005)

Hawaii Reviews for October 2005


----------



## billhall (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kauai - Cliffs Club, visit: 08/29/05, Marriott Waiohia Owner: 10/1/05*

*Reviews received and posted*



Cliffs Club
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​

Marriott Waiohai Beach Club
Reviewer:  Melinda Vertin​Island: Kauai​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kihei Akahi,  Maui,   9/17/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kihei Akahi
Reviewer:  Bill Miller​Island: Maui​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 21, 2005)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 10/7/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Reviewer:  Tom Ashworth​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 23, 2005)

*Embassy Maui, Pahio Kauai Beach Villas*

*Reviews received and posted*


Embassy Ka'anapali Beach
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​

Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas
Reviewer:  Ron Sherman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 27, 2005)

*Embassy Vacation Resort Poipu Point, Kauai,  10/22/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Embassy Vacation Resort Poipu Point
Reviewer:  Dave Runck​Island: Kauai​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------

